# Seminal vesicle biopsy



## tbartram (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello,
I am somewhat new to urology and have been asked by on of the Dr if there is a seperate code for seminal vesicle biopsy. I looked in the CPT code book, but could not find a seperate code for this. Is there one????
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 13, 2011)

What type of approach was used to access the seminal vesicle?


----------



## tbartram (Sep 13, 2011)

I do not have the approach.


----------



## svanhorn73 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Seminal vesicale*

The codes you are looking for are 55680, 55650
55600-55605

if there are xray involve you will need to bill 74440 when done in the hospital bill with the 26 modifier.

if in the office bill with out a modifier as (global).

all the codes listed above are what you would use to bill for the Seminal Vesicle.

hope this help


----------

